# Anyone enjoying "Gotham" TV Series...



## swader (Jan 12, 2015)

Until Orphan Black returns, this is my new drug of choice. Fantastic show, and it's even on basic TV.
Anyone else falling in love with this?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2015)

I've heard it's meh. Then again I am going through Agents of SHIELD right now and am a bigger Marvel fangirl than I am a DC one so.. my bias may be showing.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 12, 2015)

I like it. 

So far it's just starting with the villains becoming what we know them as in the comics but it has promise. But with this series you know what's going to happen: Gotham will fall to criminals, the police will be unable to stop them and Bruce Wayne will become Batman. Still it will be interesting seeing this play out as a series of interweaving characters rather than individual origin stories.


----------

